# 14x18 shed/workshop!



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Is a 14×18 shed big enough inside to rip 4×8 sheets of plywood in without building double doors? Also would a 3,0' door be big enough to get my Unisaw and other tools in the shop? I am thinking about building a bigger shed.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

If you could find a bigger door, maybe an over head i think it would help out a lot moving your machines in as well as large sheet goods. With an OH door you oculd also open it up during the warmer months whien the weather is nice. Check the craiger and talk with your local demolition companies, i cant say how many nice doors ive chucked over the years.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

CJ,
14×18 sound big until you are inside with all your tools in place. I know it's bigger than you have now so it might work. Also, as chrisstef said, an over head door is nice- lost more possibilities. Don't over look the possibility of a large sliding barn type door, too.

Lew


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm just glad you are talking about building a new shed Charles.
I remember when you were selling tools because of hard times.
I'm awful happy to see this post.
My shop is too small to work in with bigger pieces and I roll my tools out on the drive apron to work. So, an overhead door would work good for you.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

The bigger the better and what you can afford is the right size… You will be unhappy with a shed of that size and end up doing headstands as you move stuff around. Could be dangerous too. Also, build in mutiples of 4 and 8 since sheet stock is that size. Let us know how it comes out.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Eric, I kind of building my tools back up!


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

This may sound like some snide remark but yes you can cut 4×8 sheets in a 14×18 shed you just need a vertical pannel saw. Purchasing a new pannel saw is expensive but for a a couple hundred $ you can build one that works great. And when building tools YOU build in the quality, accuracy and conviencance. And yes I have done it with quite good results.
MIKE


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Could I just use my 10'' 1-1/2hp Unisaw?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I rip all my sheet materials with a DeWalt plunge saw. Its much easier than trying to use the table saw in my one-car-garage-workshop. If you had 20' it would be better.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Maybe!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

CJ,

Let me tell you I have built a ton of very very nice things in my first shop which was 18'X18' garage shop. I built wall units, I built full sized kitchens/whole house custom cabinets, media cabinets, library units. What I would do is utilize a storage unit to store the cabinets when it was a larger job.

It was cramped but it worked. I actually had a table saw, 26" dual drum sander, 3 hp shaper, two bench top drill presses, 15" jet planer, 10" sliding miter saw, router table (in table saw wing). We also had about 10 routers and a ton of other hand held power tools, hand tools, etc… It all fit and worked well. I had a lumber rack on a wall, peg board on another wall. I utilized a Grizzly lumber cart that held my sheets verticle. When storing sheets verticle they need to be tightly clampled together on corners and keep in mind they need to get cut up quicker because storing verticle is not good for sheet goods.

I designed the small shop using Grizzly's web site, they have a planner program you can log into and use to see how everything would fit.

One last thing. You mention your Unisaw is 1 1/2 hp motor. Are you sure it is not 3 hp. I did not know Unisaw made a unit with 1 1/2 motor. There was a hybrid Delta made back in the 90s that was a 2 hp motor that I am aware of.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Also, if you look at my profile and view my shop photos on their. Those photos show when I was in the 18X18 garage. Now we are in a medium sized shop and I never got around to updating the photos.

Looking at the pics myself, I remember I also had another 10" hitatchi miter saw as a secondary saw, and also had a makita dovetail jig among a ton of other tools in that shop. I wonder how we ever did it but it can be done and you can be very efficient and productive with smaller space.

If I were you I would attempt to make it square at 18X18 though. The extra room will be beneficial. Only because I honestly cannot imagine doing what we did in less space that we had.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Yes I am sure my Unisaw is not a hybrid. It was made in 1982, I have a 1-1/2 Rockwell Unisaw Motor in it.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

;0)


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

My shop is 18×20 and I feel its too small to break down sheet goods…


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

charels, build as big as you can afford. If you want to be able to cut sheet goods then
draw a detailed floor plan of your shop lay out and stick to it. You will probably find
that after you placed all your tools in the shop that it aint is big as you had hoped. My
shop goes thru constant change due to lack of space. Gopod luck and post pictures mister!!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

you will have to place the saw
so the blade is at 9' from both ends
(and the wall thickness will be 4'' times 2 walls
so you will need to keep both end walls
clear of things to just clear the blade
when you rip sheet goods
(you can have cabs there
so long as they are not higher than the saw top)
then uppers too
but crosscutting sheets will be a problem
many use a skillsaw and a guide
to make the sheets smaller first
then cut them true on the table saw


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, figure it this way. If you are cutting down the length of a 4×8 sheet with your saw (the blade) in the middle of your shop of 18' then you will have less than 2 feet to spare.

If you put in double doors or an overhead door, that would allow you to put your saw in front of it to that you can open it for a full length cut. That was how my garage shop was setup. I had to open the door to cut anything on the table saw it saw that close to the door.

You can see it here: http://lumberjocks.com/GaryK/blog/5403


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I agree with Gary…this could be a great size shop--IF YOU have at least one end open with double doors or an overhead door (garage door style)...

I have a small one car garage that is my dedicated shop….BUT…it opens on both ends…so if you have your table saw towards one end…then you can easily step outside the doors to do your work…

Of course …it helps if you are in a warm location…but you dont have to have the doors open…you just need it open when you need more room…

Matt


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Charles,
My shop is the two car garage so I have it easy by comparison. However, I still use a circular saw to breakdown my sheet goods before taking them to the table saw just because I find it easier and safer to handle. I think Jerry, Patron and GaryK have given you some great advise on how to deal with the smaller space and still get what you need from the shop.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

My shop is 17' x 22' and, IMO, if you are going to have all the standard shop tools and some room for wood storage, my shop size barely big enough.

I've never had a need to cut up sheet material in my shop. In theory, I could probably do it, but it would be quite awkward and difficult.

My shop is arranged so that I have 8' of clearance on both the in-feed and out-feed side of the table saw, planer and jointer, but I just barely have that much clearance. For the planer, on the infeed side, my material has to stick out the door.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

*I agree with Gary…this could be a great size shop--IF YOU have at least one end open with double doors or an overhead door (garage door style)...*

This would be a great answer plus most box stores and lumber yards will cut sheet goods for you at no extra cost if you have a plan going in….........


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I thinking building double doors is a good idea.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Harley Davidson started in a 10' x 15' shop and look where they went! ( I went to the museum a couple of weeks ago.) I'm in a bay of a garage, sloped floor, most equipment is on wheels. If i cut a 8' long board I have open the refrigerator behind me to get it in the saw. If its a 4×8 sheet I have to move the frig or cut it someswhere else. I like the double door idea better. You can use the space above for storage.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I would also push the idea of perhaps two sets of doors opposite each other. Mine is 21×21 and I run into trouble when dealing with 9-10' long boards from the mill. Just don't seem to have the clearance for setting it on and pushing it through. Doors would help a lot. Also, even though it is a shed, get 10' beams for better ceiling clearance.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Even two more feet would make a big difference. 16 ft works better than 14 ft and 18 ft works better than 16ft. Even 20ft x 20ft will be on the small side. However, you have to do what you can afford in the final analysis. Just try your best to squeeze the most out of your budget. You might design it so that you can add a shed type roof as an addition later on.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Maybe!


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

Not having a shop at all, I keep dreaming of a 14×20 shop in my backyard. The 12×12 leaky garden shed that I have now is both shop and storage, so the only way I can work is to drag the tools outside. This makes this time of year sad as I have to pack up for the winter. When you have nothing, even a small space that is out of the weather is an improvement.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I've agree Jim.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

Figure out what you need, then triple it.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a 14X18 shed/shop. I only keep my shop tools in it, no storage allowed. Like everyone else I wish I made it larger but you really only get to build it once so it is what I have. I did put double doors on it and I love them, it is great for getting things in and out of there.

I have cut countless 4X8 sheets in the shop. I have to pull my saw in to the middle but I can do it. Most of the time though I will set up the saw horses outside and make rough cuts out there with the skill saw then clean them up on the TS. It's not ideal but it works.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Jim* and *CJ*, I know the feeling. Up until 6 years ago I worked out of an open carport that is 18×18 but the cars used it also. I had an old antique wardrobe to hold my tools and I worked in the carport, driveway, or back yard. I finally enclosed it and shortly after I built a 7×9 storage room in one corner so my wife would have a place for her freezer and a little storage. Sooooo I essentially had about 3/4ths of the 18×18 sq ft room. Unfortunately I have to keep a center aisle clear because people have to go through my shop to the back door of the house which is not ideal. We have to do what we have to do. Hopefully you can strain your budget as much as you can and get the most you can to start with. I hope so. Good luck.

BTW, I'm hoping to build a storage shed near the shop that is at least 12×12 and this will really help. My other dream is to expand the shop out another 10 or 12 feet and work on the back of the yard so that our patio door can be the back door.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Great ideas guys.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Use French doors instead of an overhead door. They seal better and you can hang lights above them. I had a friend that built a small backyard shop. It was about 10' x ' 16'. He opened 2 windows if he needed to rip a long board. The French doors worked well for him also.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Cool! I might build me some double doors.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

BTW he built an actual dog house and moved the air compressor out there.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, I had a 20×30 and I moved. I built a 30×40 and then decided I needed more rooms so I added 20 feet to it and have a 30×60. I think we have become over indulgent…don't you?


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

On doors. I agree that double, or french doors are the way to go for myself. That way there only needs to be one set of doors taking up wall space. Use just one for everyday walking in and out and have the option of opening up the second for the occasions you need to move something big.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I have french doors on my shop. i got the interaoir ones at HD for $350, added some weather stripping and a transition and they have been fine. I really like how I can use one door to get in and out of the shop. I have my big roller tool box blocking the other but if I need to use it I can just roll the tool box out of the way.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a 12×30 shop and while theoretically I can break down sheet goods in the shop. It is very awkward to break down sheet goods by myself with everything that is in the shop. If I have someone to help handle the sheet goods I could break down the sheet goods safely. While I have a set of double doors I find it easier to just break down sheet goods outside first since I work alone. After making the first cut I find that I can break the rest down with no problems in the shop.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

*Dunno, but I can say that I'm a friggin slob and can't find any of my three benches.*

Meddling again?? LOL


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Someone mentioned building this shop so wallboard (sheetrock) fit in it. I would look at my exterior siding and build it so I had minimal waste on the outside sheeting and siding. The wallboard needs to fit but it is easily cut and cheaper than the exterior siding. What are you using for rafters? any waste there? those are the things I would look into. The floor is not too expensive if you need to make it 2 feet wider. All that material you are putting in the dumpster is a total waste. When I built my 20×30 workshop I took up all the real estate I could afford for it.


----------

